# Roof overhang reduction



## lcwheels (Mar 20, 2017)

I have a small house with a 2' overhang all the way around. I know usually more is better, but on this tiny little house it doesn't look so good especially on the gable ends of the roof. The soffits are boxed in which also is very ugly. The roof is new and so is the house, only about a year old. So I want to know if there is a way to cut back the overhang to about 16" or maybe even a little more and not have to re-roof, and if so how. I would like to go to angled soffits rather than the flat box soffits for a totally different look than what I have now. Maintaining the shingle overhang seems like it would be the hardest part.


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 20, 2017)

It its truss roof, its a major project. Roof framing is usually set up in a  triangle with one point of the triangle being the intersection of the stringers and the roof rafters. Cutting this point off means you have cut off the point of the triangle and will need put in additional reinforcing under the roof to restore the structure. If you have a local building inspector I expect he will ask for a professional engineer to do the redesign and stamp it.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 20, 2017)

Sounds like a simple project of just trimming the tails of the trusses or rafters. I've reroofed the bottom few courses of shingles, not a big deal but best to do in warm weather as you'll be flexing some shingles up to get access for nailing. The actual reduction in overhang must be carefully measured so that your shingle courses remain even. You'll have to remove and replace the fascia boards and gutters too. Shortening the overhang raises your fascia so your boxed soffits must be either rebuilt higher or removed. Siding may need to be installed.



I love my 2 foot overhang and boxed soffits from 1963. I did not like the built in gutters that caused me to have to redeck and reroof the bottom 2 feet of my roof.


----------



## bholler (Mar 20, 2017)

Highbeam said:


> Sounds like a simple project of just trimming the tails of the trusses or rafters.


In most cases you cannot just trim off the ends of trusses.  Rafters yeah but not trusses


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 20, 2017)

bholler said:


> In most cases you cannot just trim off the ends of trusses.  Rafters yeah but not trusses



Sure you can. The top chord just hangs past the wall. I can't even imagine a scenario where trimming the tail would affect the structure of the truss. Try to imagine the top chord of a truss is a rafter.


----------



## bholler (Mar 20, 2017)

Highbeam said:


> Sure you can. The top chord just hangs past the wall. I can't even imagine a scenario where trimming the tail would affect the structure of the truss. Try to imagine the top chord of a truss is a rafter.


Yes but if they are boxed soffits they may very well not have tails at all.  Many do not.


----------



## lcwheels (Mar 21, 2017)

They are trusses but all that hangs over the wall is the rafter tail, the heal sits on the wall and the tail overhangs 2'. We ordered them that way but boxing in the soffits was an after thought and was kinda necessary because of a complicated roof line.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 22, 2017)

lcwheels said:


> They are trusses but all that hangs over the wall is the rafter tail, the heal sits on the wall and the tail overhangs 2'. We ordered them that way but boxing in the soffits was an after thought and was kinda necessary because of a complicated roof line.



You're ahead of the game then, you can contact the truss builder and verify that trimming the tails is acceptable. Lots of work though to complete the project for a relatively minor cosmetic improvement.


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 22, 2017)

Okay that changes things. Its a weekend project if its non structural. Great time to improve your soffit ventilation and insert proper vents for air flow below the roof sheathing.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Mar 22, 2017)

Now i'm just curious.  Post up a pic.


----------



## bholler (Mar 30, 2017)

lcwheels said:


> They are trusses but all that hangs over the wall is the rafter tail, the heal sits on the wall and the tail overhangs 2'. We ordered them that way but boxing in the soffits was an after thought and was kinda necessary because of a complicated roof line.


If it is just tails overhanging then i am sure you can cut them.  But it never hurts to ask the manufacturers


----------

